# About to acquire Felker FRS-38



## brianz (Aug 20, 2012)

Anything I should look out for before I get this saw? I understand the Felker line is discontinued but they made great saws. I'm hoping they're still fixable and there's some info out there on what to look for for with these saws.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

It's a large and heavy saw. Be careful, I here the bridge can be bent easily.
Buy a new 10" blade for it. Consider an RTC T3 Razor:
http://tiletools.com/us/rtc-t3-razor-super-core-diamond-blade-10/


----------



## brianz (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks. Someone beat me to picking up the saw. Now I have to find another saw before the underlayment is complete tomorrow morning.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Rent one so you don't have to "settle" on any old saw.


----------



## brianz (Aug 20, 2012)

Found a dewalt for cheap. It will pay for itself over renting within a month, works decent, and gives me time to fine something else when the time comes.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Nice. If it comes with the original blade, get a new one. That Dewalt blade is pooh.


----------

